# QTC sideplated Daiwa 7HT & Century T1000



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Santa was very good to me with the present of the QTC side plate designed to allow the Daiwa 7HT mag to be converted to a more common mono mag set up. This has the added benefit of reducing the spool weight via the removal of the left hand system that activates the arbor engaging the mags. 
Initial test with the outfit were casting the 175 gram lead as I like to practice with the heavier weights . I hadn't had a cast in a while but was still happy with the distances 






Looking forward to doing more work with this reel


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Dang, very nice. I enjoy a good distance casting video.


----------

